# Amorous slug, orange snake among finds on Borneo



## News Bot (Apr 22, 2010)

*Published On:* 22-Apr-10 03:20 PM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* By VIJAY JOSHI

KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia (AP) -- A lungless frog, a frog that flies and a slug that shoots love darts are among 123 new species found in Borneo since 2007 in a project to conserve one of the oldest rain forests in the world....

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## bluereptile (Apr 22, 2010)

thats truely amazing


----------



## lessilly (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome~!~!Didnt know my country have that much new discovery...will definitely go herping once im back in my hometown...LOL!


----------

